# Nuc entrance discs likely to be used on swarm traps.



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

soup can lids cheap but effective.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Piece of screen wire, and a stapler. Works for me. cchoganjr


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

hmmm... drilling holes in boxes tomorrow, maybe (got a LOT to do). Just a flat plywood bottom board for traps? saves money. Screwed on. And I was thinking plastic needlepoint canvas disk that hangs by a screw below the opening, can be flipped around closed if I catch something. 3/4 inch hole? (got to pick the right size before I drill it.)

Gypsi


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Think I used 1" and 1.25" holes drilled with paddle bits angled down so water would not run into the trap. A few might be 3/4". Just invested in the metal disks this year. I think they were only $1.60 apiece (pretty inexpensive IMO) and will outlast the boxes on which I use them. Plastic doesn't last very long, even if it treated for UV rays.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

wadehump said:


> soup can lids cheap but effective.


I think they use beer can tops in Texas along with Lemon Pledge for a lure


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Any plastic lid w/holes drilled, cut & screened with a small bolt & wing nut.(speakin uhvv wing nuts)


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Charlie B said:


> I think they use beer can tops in Texas along with Lemon Pledge for a lure


That's OK, CharlieB. It's on now. You might want to beat odfrank but I'm going to catch more swarms than you with 20+ traps out this season!

BTW, we drink Lone Star beer in long neck bottles in Texas. No cans.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Seems easy enough if you have a swarm taken up residence. You can smoke the bees back in to the box and turn the disc to close them in and move them. 

Smoking them won't help you bring home the bees out in the field. I suggest you pick up at night and the disks are helpful then for a quick, sting-less, leakproof closeup.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> I think they use beer can tops in Texas along with Lemon Pledge for a lure


And I think Texas beekeepers are going to take this swarm race. We don't have as much drought to contend with this year. 

on the tops - $1.60 isn't much, but I've got today, and today only guaranteed (other days may become available) so waiting on shipping isn't happening. Unfortunately I think I recycled my soup can lids. I have a couple of options. For a one time only use, plastic needlepoint canvas, or window screening stapled below the opening - means I have to bring duct tape or a staple gun at night to close it off when I pick up my new hive...

What says the hive?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I knew that comment would get you and Gypsi fired up! I think I've created a monster!


----------



## SilentSam (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I ordered one of each. Should give me an idea of which direction I want to go in. I really like brushy mtn discs but they are rather expensive. 

SS


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

go to HEB and buy some more soup. Even if you throw away the soup and only use the can, I bet its still cheaper than a $1.60 a lid!



Gypsi said:


> And I think Texas beekeepers are going to take this swarm race. We don't have as much drought to contend with this year.
> 
> on the tops - $1.60 isn't much, but I've got today, and today only guaranteed (other days may become available) so waiting on shipping isn't happening. Unfortunately I think I recycled my soup can lids. I have a couple of options. For a one time only use, plastic needlepoint canvas, or window screening stapled below the opening - means I have to bring duct tape or a staple gun at night to close it off when I pick up my new hive...
> 
> What says the hive?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> That's OK, CharlieB. It's on now. You might want to beat odfrank but I'm going to catch more swarms than you with 20+ traps out this season!


I have never caught one in any of my traps. I keep trying and wishin.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I have never caught one in any of my traps. I keep trying and wishin.


ESB, where are you placing your traps?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Gypsi, I really like that idea of the needlepoint grid over the entrance.:applause: I'd have never thought of that as I don't do much with needlepoint. I'd think needlepoint grid and three or four thumbtacks would be the solution. You can push the thumbtacks in, not hammering the box and angering your bees. Years ago I couldn't get the plastic disks and didn't know about the WTK metal disks so I made my own closures which consisted of a small piece of 3/4" plywood with a hole drilled in it and piece of screen stapled to it. I screwed it on the trap below the hole so that if it fell, it fell openeek: that could be a nightmare). I also had a screw already in one corner of it so that I could swing it up and secure it with my cordless drill (always handy) to insure the bees did not get out until I wanted them to. Interestingly enough the closure swung sideways formed a little landing board of sorts that the bees used to great advantage. I thought they might last a season or two but I still have many of them in service.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Looked on the WTK website, they have a small (2in) plastic disc for .50. Did not see the metal ones.................


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333633303339&grouped=1

If you go to hive accessories, entrances and mouse guards, hit the drop down and select product code 279-Disc. They've gone up to $1.90 apiece. Still worth it to me. Still less expensive than the big colorful plastic disks that don't hold up well and will outlast them by far.


----------



## SilentSam (Jul 9, 2011)

I liked the metal one as well. I couldn't help but wonder how well the same size disc would hold up if made from UHMW, maybe polycarbonate. If someone had a drawing I would send it off to one of out vendors for quote. 

SS


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I discovered a case of tomato paste in my pantry. Perfect size to amply cover my 1 inch holes, both ends of the cans were useable, and so was the spaghetti sauce I made.

I tapped a hole with a hammer and screw in each lid, cut a square of plastic needle point canvas the same size, used one screw below and to the right of my entrance hole, and wa-la - movable and chooseable entrance cover that can be turned at a moment's notice, but is fairly rigid, (use a key to turn the can lid). The plastic canvas might not last multiple seasons, but at $0.38 a 9x12 sheet, who cares?

Gypsi


----------

